# Snails how to get rid of them.



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have snails in my tank and preferrably like to get rid of them..I placed a couple of clown loaches in my tank but they eaten that night. Any other solutions? I have mostly the small transparent snails and one or two hard shelled variety.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I know they sell a chemical to rid your tank of these pests... but I've never personally used it....


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

poor a bunch of tablesalt into your aquarium! haha JK DONT DO [email protected]


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

u can buy chemical orr uc an put a slice of cucumber in a jar and sink it in your aquarium, take it out after 2 days and it should have a large population of your tanks snails in it


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

you could try the cucumber method. but all it takes is two snails to start up another colony of ugly disgusting annoying sh*t eating snails.

I used to have snails in my 125 gallon. Man they pissed me off something awful. I would turn on the light and see 10 of them on my tank sides along with 15 little egg sacks they lay. I would smash the crap out of them everytime i saw them. Alas, that didnt work.So I Took the driftwood they liked to hide under out, and fried them in scorching hot bath water. Still didnt work.

I finally decided to just go to my local LFS and buy "had a snail". Read the directions and applied it to my water. killed those SOB's within the hour. Didnt have any noticeable effects on my rbp's either. Although i did a 50% water change an hour and a half after i applied the snail killer. Snails are ****.


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I think Im going to try the cucumber method, and get a few more loaches, and if that doesnt work I'll get I had a snail


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Instead of the clowns, I prefer the larger yo-yo's. They seem to do a more efficient job of eating snails and eggs. They are fast as hell too so they might survive a bit longer. The yo-yos are the white and black, zebra striped loaches.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

tried every thing but had-a-snail i try to keep chemicals to a absolute minimum in my tank. if it can kil those little bastards it cant be good for you fish.

snails=


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Get a raphael catfish, they are the perfect solution! They do very well with ps and they eat snails. They are nocturnal, have a good set of scales on them to protect from bites, and they bark when being attacked to scare/confuse attackers. Just make sure that you have a good hiding spot for them to live during the day. My raph is awesome but sadly I never see him.
I would go the chemical route as a last resort!


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I would like to use the had a snail as last resort. So far he has killed all my loaches. What has survived sucessfully has been my pleco's and a few siamese algae eaters. I will try the raphael catfish next.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I always have loaches in my tanks and keep the snail population in balance but then if you have nothing else to do try "GASTROPEX" by 'ESHA' it is by far the best for snails!!!!!!!!


----------

